

Show HN: Free the Tweets - Archive, Search & Download your Tweets - harrisreynolds
http://www.freethetweets.com/

======
piranha
It's not supporting anything besides english alphabet. :(

------
andrewtbham
harris.... that is pretty slick. what database are you using? i don't think i
would pay for it.. but it is slick. maybe you could put ads in it.

~~~
harrisreynolds
Using mongodb for backend data storage. Works GREAT for storing tweets/json
etc!

~~~
andrewtbham
there are other services out there similar to this... but it runs fast and the
layout/logo is nice. who did the logo?

